# torque spec?



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

i searched multiple times. what are the torque specs and pattern to putting on a new head gasket? 1989 240sx, ka24e engine.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.zeroyon.com/techfiles/Nissan_240SX_89-90.zip
right click, save as. its an fsm.


----------

